# Should I Tell my Professor???



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm talking this design class for my major, and the entire class is a critique of everyone's work. I've taken several classes like this already and I'm still having a very hard time speaking up in class. I know this is going to effect whether or not I get accepted into the Junior program next semester. I want to let her know that I do care about art and design, that I am passionate about it, that my place in the program has merit and value. I don't want her to think I'm asking for pity or a favor. I just want her to understand that I have talent and I really want to pursue this as a career. Expressing myself verbally is a big weakness of mine, I want to let her know that I don't want to go crawl off in a hole or find some pathetic career option because I have trouble speaking in public. *Should I tell her that I have some "problems" that I've been trying to work through?* I want to let her know that I'm really trying hard and I'm scared. I would probably email her first to give her a sort of idea. Then I'm worried that if I do go and talk to her, I'll just break down and cry because it's so hard for me to talk about sometimes.


----------



## Ignivomous (Mar 31, 2008)

It's unfortunate that we must feel compelled to explain ourselves to others, especially in a field where creativity can and should do the speaking for us. I've come to the conclusion that school and SA just don't mix, largely because it's all about preparation for careers that will inevitably require social interaction. If it were me, I'd sooner drop out and pursue my interests alone than try to explain to the professor that I'm too frightened to speak up, but that's probably not the best advice to take!

Really, it looks like your only option here is to explain to her what the problem is, because SA isn't something that professors are looking out for. It's more likely to be mistaken for indifference, as you say. I wouldn't worry about it looking like asking for an advantage over the rest of the class; it's not as though you're asking for test answers or anything of the sort. Most professors will be understanding and willing to make accommodations for you, and if not, you'd do well to talk to someone higher up.

Good luck.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jun 28, 2004)

I'm considering talking to her, but she's really intimidating. It's scary.


----------

